# pkg-ng repositories



## NewGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been trying to get PKGNG working and the software keeps telling me there are only three packages in the default repository. I did some reading of the FreeBSD wiki and found that the pkg repository was taken down after the security breach back in November. I'm curious about two things:

Does anyone have an ETA on when the PKGNG repository will be back on-line?
Is there another PKGNG repository available? I'm wondering if maybe it moved when it was resurrected.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 29, 2013)

See related message about PKGNG overview, status and FAQ.


----------



## NewGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

To summarize that post: there are no packages, there is no time line indicating when they might be restored and there haven't been any progress updates in almost two months. That isn't exactly good news.


----------



## segfault (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes it is troublesome indeed, especially for a struggling FreeBSDer as myself. I installed a new system over the holidays to find after install I had no access to packages and had to build things from source in order to just get online to see what the problem was. Too bad that things are still down. Perhaps a call for reinforcements could go out? Get the community help stand that repository back up?
...although I suppose it is probably safe to assume this isn't a problem that can be fixed by simply throwing more bodies at it.


----------



## kpa (Jan 29, 2013)

Stick to the old package format for now if you're a newcomer to FreeBSD, PKGNG is still an experimental feature that won't be mature enough for general use until FreeBSD 10.


----------



## NewGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Stick to the old package format for now if you're a newcomer to FreeBSD, PKGNG is still an experimental feature that won't be mature enough for general use until FreeBSD 10.



I tried using the old package for,at and those appear to be missing as well. I tried installing several packages using pkg_add and none of them were found. It appears those binary packages were also affected by the security breach.

I used pkgng without any problems for a few weeks back when it was first declared stable. It certainly seemed mature enough for wide-spread use. It's certainly a much nicer way of managing packages compared to the traditional pkg_add/pkg_info/pkg_delete utilities.


----------



## kpa (Jan 29, 2013)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> I tried using the old package for,at and those appear to be missing as well. I tried installing several packages using pkg_add and none of them were found. It appears those binary packages were also affected by the security breach.
> 
> I used pkgng without any problems for a few weeks back when it was first declared stable. It certainly seemed mature enough for wide-spread use. It's certainly a much nicer way of managing packages compared to the traditional pkg_add/pkg_info/pkg_delete utilities.



Yes I agree that it's quite stable, I'm using PKGNG exclusively on my systems without any major problems. However at the moment you won't get the full benefits from PKGNG unless you're building your own packages.


----------



## exonetric (Feb 4, 2013)

If you're interested, we've set up an unofficial but public pkgng format repository at

http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng

To use these packages, just set your PACKAGESITE variable in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf like so, 


```
PACKAGESITE	    : http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng/${ABI}/latest
```

These have FreeBSD 8 and 9, i386 and amd64 kernel pkgng format packages for the whole ports tree, build failures notwithstanding.

You'll have to explicitly make the decision to trust or not these builds, of course, but all are welcome to use them until the official ones are available.


----------



## kpa (Feb 4, 2013)

@exonetric,

Are those repositories signed? If so could you make the public key available?


----------



## exonetric (Feb 5, 2013)

No, we didn't think we had sufficient official presence for a signed repository to represent much added value. If you think it's helpful, we'll consider it.


----------



## zeissoctopus (Feb 6, 2013)

exonetric said:
			
		

> No, we didn't think we had sufficient official presence for a signed repository to represent much added value. If you think it's helpful, we'll consider it.



A signed repository is helpful for pkgng determines which local copy in /var/cache/pkg need to be re-fetched especially they carry same version number.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 23, 2013)

exonetric said:
			
		

> If you're interested, we've set up an unofficial but public pkgng format repository at
> 
> http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng
> 
> ...



I have issues with these packages, I cannot upgrade or anything:


```
# pkg upgrade
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'audio/lame'
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'multimedia/mencoder'
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'audio/lame'
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'multimedia/win32-codecs'
pkg: Error while trying to install/upgrade packages, as there are unresolved dependencies:
multimedia/kino: multimedia/mencoder, audio/lame
multimedia/mencoder: audio/lame
multimedia/xine: multimedia/win32-codecs
```


----------



## exonetric (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll have a look, but if memory serves correctly this is the result of some missing packages in the repository. I think the key is to delete the packages that have these dependencies and then attempt to reinstall them. I think these packages have some licensing restrictions that don't permit them to be pre-built.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your response so far. And yes, they were built from ports because they don't exist as packages. But I assume that the package system should "know" that and accordingly ignore them and update what exists as packages and notify "xy" have not been updated for obvious reasons?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 12, 2013)

An installed port *is* a package.  They are not tracked separately.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 13, 2013)

Well, in any case, is this problem due to the fact that the repository is not official? Is there anything missing?


----------



## cneira (Oct 6, 2013)

@exonetric,

Thank you very much for your work on this repository, *I* just started using it, it was ok.  *I* tried to install svn and it found the package in your repo, so *I* cancelled to install it another time, then I tried again to install svn but now it does not find any  package, do you have any ideas?


----------



## cneira (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I have solved the problem with `# pkg update -f`.

Bests.


----------

